# Piano and cello sonata



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

1st mvt


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Fpiano-cello-sonata-1st-mvt

performed by.... mr sequencer :tiphat:

Bianca


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

There is an interesting motif in the first 30 seconds, but you dont develop it after this, instead the cello plays accompaniment rather than taking that motif and melody and expanding it further. You repeat this idea again at the 1 min mark, but without some exploration, it feels very boring when it returns. I would suggest that after the piano introduces the idea, the cello play it in the lower register and forms a little melody out of it, with the piano accompanying, then when you repeat the idea, it will sound more fresh and interesting.

Also, and this is just personal opinion, but I feel the harmony is very stale - it always stays to the same notes and feels too consonant, even when you later add those fast runs with the piano, it still feels like the music has not traveled anywhere.... no other keys are really explored, which is a shame. 

Some more dynamics would be nice too, there is very little tension and release throughout the piece, and when it does come in, it sounds very disconnected from the rest of the piece.

I did like your ending, it was an interesting 'cadence' that doesn't conclude completely - making way to the other movements.

Overall I think you have some good motifs, I would suggest you try to restrict yourself to using a handful of them, and alternating both the piano and the cello their time to shine and play those ideas in the foreground. This will greatly improve the music making it more interesting, also consider the above suggestions as well.

Cheers


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

I Thank you very much for the suggestions.
Just consider a couple of things. It is not a cello and piano sonata, but a piano sonata accompanied by cello (at least in my aim). Second, The feel I would express here, is the impossibility (or inability) to escape from a state of mind, a somewhat dull and stifling mood. I don't know if I did it and, above all, I don't know if it is a suitable task for (almost-)tonal music. Anyway the features you pointed out have been actually planned. May be not well developed. So I would greatly appreciate hints that consider this point of view, without altering the original intention.

Bianca


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Added the second


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2F2nd-moviment

and third movements


__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Fpiano-cello-sonata-3rd-mvt


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I think this is a really good piece. I would call it a 'minimalist' style. Most minimalist pieces don't develop as much as sectional, variation, or contrapuntal forms, so I don't mind the sparse and slow developments in these movements. I think the writing is great.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I listened to the third movement and found it very fun and engaging. You seem to have developed your style and voice. All the different twists in harmony, color, etc., are well placed and make the piece to flow.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Torkelburger said:


> I think this is a really good piece. I would call it a 'minimalist' style. Most minimalist pieces don't develop as much as sectional, variation, or contrapuntal forms, so I don't mind the sparse and slow developments in these movements. I think the writing is great.





aleazk said:


> I listened to the third movement and found it very fun and engaging. You seem to have developed your style and voice. All the different twists in harmony, color, etc., are well placed and make the piece to flow.


Indeed, the style of this work is slightly different from the most of other works I wrote, is somehow experimental for me. Many musicians snub minimalism, so the first reaction to this work may be negative. But I think there is something more (or different) in it that can be interesting too. So I am very happy you liked it!


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Just listened to the first movement - Some good ideas, but it seemed to not evolve quickly or 'crazily' (for want of a better word) enough to keep up interest.


----------

